# What percent sexist are you?



## Joan Nyan (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewell/what-percentage-sexist-are-you?utm_term=.qu5q2oV2Z#.xb1gy0YyP




 



Also why is Piers Morgan in the top picture


----------



## Michel (Feb 19, 2017)

Really though I got 57


----------



## Zach_Kun (Feb 19, 2017)

lol


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 19, 2017)

I got 54% percent sexist. The pick a doctor/professor ones pissed me off, of course I'm going to pick the guy standing in front of a bunch of equations over the lady who looks like she's in a random office


----------



## Ruin (Feb 19, 2017)

This is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 19, 2017)

53% Sexist


> Yiiiikes ok! This is a thing you can work on – it's not too late for you to become less of a sexist. Come join us in 2017, because the only good thing about the 1950s was the hair.


Die Buzzfeed.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 19, 2017)

100%

But I didn't need a test to tell me that.

Edit: I would like to point out that some of those questions, like the pick a nurse or doctor ones, I didn't pick the man because I was sexist, I picked him because he's white.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't need to take it I already know I hate women


----------



## The Fool (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm incel btw


----------



## The Fool (Feb 19, 2017)

sorry for double posting


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm sexist toward my own sex kek. How do you get 0% sexist, though, I wonder?

Also I want to leave this stupid, unfair, and possibly-sexist in-itself question here because it made me really want to smack a bitch.


Spoiler


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 19, 2017)

lol @ going on buzzfeed in the first place

as far as being sexist I'm basically completely neutral towards all women, neither liking them nor hating them

they're not part of my crew but they're not enemies either

I only hate whiteknights, and think whiteknighting should be considered the most shameful thing ever.

All the things that women do bad as a whole can basically be traced back to WKs.


----------



## Golly (Feb 19, 2017)

But the blond nurse just looked so maternal!


----------



## GV 998 (Feb 19, 2017)

I also got 69%.

Considering the way people perceive things nowadays, I'm actually proud of this


----------



## Ruin (Feb 19, 2017)

I may be 57% sexist but there's a %100 chance the person who made this quiz is a virgin.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm going to crush all of you

100%


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Feb 19, 2017)

Quick guys how do I stop being a disgusting misogynist shitlord


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 19, 2017)

61%

I can't hit on male doctors and nurses because I don't have the gay.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah boii


Sergeant Politeness said:


> View attachment 183672
> Quick guys how do I stop being a disgusting misogynist shitlord


Donate to as many anti-gamergate patreons as you can.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 19, 2017)

Some JERK said:


> 61%
> 
> I can't hit on male doctors and nurses because I don't have the gay.



If you're not at least a little gay that means you're hyper-sexualizing women and are sexist


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Ruin (Feb 19, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


>


----------



## admiral (Feb 19, 2017)

73%.

Well I am a gender traitor so it makes sense.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Feb 19, 2017)

Won't be satisfied until someone gets 0 huh?


----------



## Lurkman (Feb 19, 2017)

like a quarter of these questions were questions I would've answered "it depends" so this is unfair and alot of these questions were really unnecessary and needless.


----------



## smallmilk (Feb 19, 2017)

38% 

I wanna try get 0.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Feb 19, 2017)

Loxiozzz said:


> Won't be satisfied until someone gets 0 huh?







Challenge accepted and completed


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 19, 2017)

The politics question is so hilariously loaded, as is the 'women in science' one.
"Pick from 'regressive Goreans 1 through 3' or the correct answer."


----------



## smallmilk (Feb 19, 2017)

Zach_Kun said:


> Challenge accepted and completed



The closest i got was 2%
Do you remember your answers?


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm surprised there isn't a disclaimer saying the test is only for white males.


----------



## Michel (Feb 19, 2017)

melty said:


> I got 54% percent sexist. The pick a doctor/professor ones pissed me off, of course I'm going to pick the guy standing in front of a bunch of equations over the lady who looks like she's in a random office


Because you're sexist.


----------



## Funnybone (Feb 19, 2017)

You Got: 47% sexist!Careful – you're in real danger of sexism! Think before you speak! And think before you think. Just think more. 'Cause sexism is bad.

lol Buzzfeed is run by sluts who gives a shit


----------



## Zach_Kun (Feb 19, 2017)

smallmilk said:


> The closest i got was 2%
> Do you remember your answers?





Spoiler: Answers for people who want to see it



1. Woman
2. Shared
3. I would never!
4. Woman
5. Nope
6. Women and work seen as less valuable
7. Woman
8. Voters are sexist
9. Of course
10. Man
11. Yes
12. Happy
13. Woman
14. Yah
15. Whoever is able to
16. I get called a reverse sexist
17. Yup


For whatever reason, it considers the "never" answer on 16 to be sexist.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2017)

I got 28% and I only cheated a little.  Can you out-cuck me?  And I mean without just brazenly giving fake answers.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I got 28% and I only cheated a little.  Can you out-cuck me?  And I mean without just brazenly giving fake answers.


Lol I doubt even actual women on here would get that low. Maybe @Cosmos


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 19, 2017)

37% for me. "Careful – you're in real danger of sexism! Think before you speak! And think before you think. Just think more. 'Cause sexism is bad."


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 19, 2017)

melty said:


> Lol I doubt even actual women on here would get that low. Maybe @Cosmos



Aww, thank you!

Also, I guess your faith in me was correctly placed:


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 19, 2017)

Honestly, I am pretty shocked.


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 19, 2017)

lol what is this bullshit


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2017)

We need @Techpriest in here.  If he can't eat the hat he can at least have a cuck-off with me.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm a lot more progressive than I thought I was.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 19, 2017)

100% - [Sexism score] = [Cuck score]


----------



## Techpriest (Feb 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> We need @Techpriest in here.  If he can't eat the hat he can at least have a cuck-off with me.


You Got: 64% sexist!

The questions on that are bullshit, especially the without thinking ones. The male doctor looks like he's in a hospital, the female one in a blank room. The science and politics questions neglected the social and educational barriers faced by female scientists back in the day, so depends is really the best answer because there's plenty of shitty male scientists as well as plenty of good ones.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 19, 2017)

I got 23. The only bait answers I took were the one about the professor, and I said women dont want to be in politics because I cant imagine ANYONE wanting to be in politics, and I took the bait and said sexism was overrated (in America). I think the sexism is overrated one is probably 10 percent because the rest of the answers I was like, "I dont care." At least when they legitimately study this stuff they take a scientific approach and will have you respond to "quick, without thinking.." by comparing two women, or two people of the same group, and then having one that has more traits of whatever youre testing, like a woman that has more masculine features. They at least try to subvert your consciousness.

As it stands half of the test is just people going, "I literally dont care" because they know what's going on and you cant just look at a person and determine whether or not they're going to be a good doctor or nurse or construction worker or something. I mean you might as well have it be like, "look at this person, do you think on a coin flip they'll choose heads, or tails?!"  With the exception of the professor one because they had three options and two of them were normal people and then one of them was basically Doc from Back to the Future, or Einstein, or something like that. And if that makes me sexist.... I mean you dont have to look like a professor to be one.


----------



## Positron (Feb 20, 2017)

Just 72%.  I have to work on my misogyny or my name ain't Bluebeard.

Q:  Can women be great mathematicians and scientists?
Yes, there have always been great female mathematicians and scientists -- and nowadays they do not "plough through more BS" than men.

Q:  Have you ever described a girl as "slutty"?
Isn't that a compliment for someone empowered by her sexuality?


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Feb 20, 2017)

Fuck 100%... I'll have them know that the kitchen IS in fact my place and my bitch ass is making a sandwich as we speak!!!


----------



## Varis (Feb 20, 2017)

Quiz writer confirmed sexist for implying that only women can be slutty. Check your privilege, shitlord.

Edit: 


 

Hello biased answer. A simple "yes" would have sufficed, but you just had to insert your personal opinion into it, Jewell. 

23%, btw.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Feb 20, 2017)

69% sexist


----------



## Infidel (Feb 20, 2017)

CURRENT FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAR
But yeah, please Buzzfeed, where do I sign up for the re-education to not be a sexist shitlord course?


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 20, 2017)

46%
Because being competitive vs being a woman means you're +4% sexist. 
Sounds sexist to me.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 20, 2017)

I got a 48% answering as honestly as I could.

Most of the questions do not have the answer I would have given normally and the one that would actually be "neutral". You are either an ally or an enemy in this quiz - you cannot simply not care.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Feb 20, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> View attachment 183672
> Quick guys how do I stop being a disgusting misogynist shitlord


Offer your girlfriend/fiancee/wife to other men, preferably of color. Bonus progressive points if you sit next to them and watch.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Feb 20, 2017)

The 25th Cyberman said:


> 69% sexist


----------



## Positron (Feb 20, 2017)

Pick the boss without thinking:


----------



## Michel (Feb 20, 2017)

Positron said:


> Pick the boss without thinking:
> 
> View attachment 184346


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 21, 2017)

I got 41%.

To be fair, manwhore or manslut are also words in my frequently used vocabulary.


----------



## Florence (Feb 21, 2017)

I got 58%. You think they'd make the questions less obvious but hey, it's Buzzfeed.


----------



## Huge fucking cunt (Feb 21, 2017)

:,)


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 21, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I'm a lot more progressive than I thought I was.
> View attachment 183733


Careful now, people might start to think you're progressive.


----------



## MrLooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Some of the questions are a bit unfair... Like they show a male and female doctor and say "pick one to be your doctor!" there's no "either of them" option lol.

There's also a question asking do women make good bosses, with the options "yes of course, but not better than men!" and "yes of course!", which implies that you would be marked down as slightly sexist if you picked the former which says both are equal. Unless it was just bad wording choice and it meant to say "yes of course, but they're not as good as men!"

Lol'd at the little racism test thrown in there, with pick a nurse, a male nurse, a female nurse, and a black female nurse?

I don't know why Buzzfeed et. al think gender roles are so wrong. A lot of people are happy and comfortable with the way they are... Most likely because they were raised in a home where things were that way. If you spent your childhood with your dad working and your mom raising you, you'd probably feel comfortable with things being that way when you grow up yourself.


----------



## piripiri (Feb 21, 2017)

refused to take the test as i suspect the patriarchy were behind it.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Feb 21, 2017)

I got 47% but I don't think this quiz accounts for the fact that I chose lady doctors and nurses because that's my fetish. I really couldn't care less who treats real medical ailments as long as they do it well, but if you're going to force me to choose.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Feb 22, 2017)

There's a question whether I judge a woman's intelligence based on the way she talks, yet I can't answer with "You shouldn't judge people's intelligence based on the way they speak regardless of gender"? Well, now at least I see what percent sexist the maker of this quiz is.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 22, 2017)

> The only thing good about the 50s was the hair


Yes, the decade that gave us Rock n Roll, hard bop, folk revival, Ingmar Bergman, Akira Kurasawa, The Beat Movement, The Catcher in the Rye, the vaccine for polio, the space race, and transistor computers. The only thing good about it was the hair.

God, I hate women.


----------



## Hui (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm not sexist. Women aren't people lol.


----------



## Trumpyn8er (Feb 22, 2017)

Surprisingly got only 27...


----------



## Synthesizer Patel (Feb 22, 2017)

25%, somehow.
"Careful – you're in real danger of sexism! Think before you speak! And think before you think. Just think more. 'Cause sexism is bad."

Don't you patronise me, love. At least I don't write for Buzzfeed.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 23, 2017)

I yam what I yam.


----------



## yeehaw (Feb 24, 2017)

This is 84% less sexist than I expected.


----------



## ISO'os (Feb 25, 2017)

70% "Yiiiikes OK! This is a thing you can work on – it's not too late for you to become less of a sexist."

I think 70% is too late UWU


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Feb 25, 2017)

I got 77% for being logical and traditional. 

Also,  don't throw shade at the 1950's generation,  you ****ING cuck website.  They saved the earth from hitler and didn't run around with giant purple vaginas on their heads.


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 25, 2017)

420% sexist, then again i can't stand to look at a woman unless she is preparing me a sandwich.

Seriously though what a shitty quiz, worthy of buzzfeed.


----------



## Sherlac Everomore (Mar 1, 2017)

I would say around 60%. I really enjoy rape fantasies and turning them into obedient fuck slaves.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Mar 5, 2017)

44%. I picked the male doctor because he looked older and therefore likely to be more experienced than the female one (though I'm sure she's highly competent, natch.) 

Are there any results other than "you're in danger of being sexist" or "you need to work on not being sexist" because otherwise they might just skip to the results page with a banner saying, "You're a huge fucking misogynist and should actually die irl. Fuck you" and save all the arsing about.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 5, 2017)

By reasonable standards: not really, if any.

By Buzzfeed quiz standards: 51%.



Spoiler



Like @Sailor_Jupiter, I'm somewhat traditional, because in some ways women and men _are_ different -- due to a little thing called nature.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 5, 2017)

Can we just discuss how the questions are extremely biased, and you can feel the author judging you through the wording of the answers?

I got a 91%, tried to get a 100%.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 5, 2017)

Todesfurcht said:


> Can we just discuss how the questions are extremely biased, and you can feel the author judging you through the wording of the answers?



Don't forget the rigged picture choice ones, where they deliberately load the pictures with things to try to force you to pick the man.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 6, 2017)

lol


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 6, 2017)

this game is rigged, i can't even win when i answer how they want me to


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 6, 2017)

ha


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 6, 2017)

27% Sexist. :[


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 6, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> i answer how they want me to


Being sexist against men to reach a score of "0% sexist?"


----------

